# Jug fishing help!



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I am going to the lake Sunday and have always wanted to jug fish. But I don't know how. I will have to weigh it down some how because it is a busy weekend and it don't need to leave to saloo.

1. What type of bait(catfish)
2. Size hook and line
3. How do I rig it
4. How long should I leave it out


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## CreekCricket (Apr 3, 2012)

Perfect catfish catchin' jug set up

1. Cut shad
2. 2/0 circle hook on 20lb test mono
3. Tie a 6-15ft piece of line around the neck of a 20 oz. Gatorade bottle. Then, place a #4 splitshot weight 6 in. above the hook. It would be highly advisable to spray paint the inside of the bottle a fluorescent color and add a piece of reflective tape to the bottle to aid the recovery of it in the dark of night.
4. Check them every 4 hours on a perfectly calm day. If the wind decides to pick up, I would check them more often.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

CreekCricket said:


> Perfect catfish catchin' jug set up
> 
> 1. Cut shad
> 2. 2/0 circle hook on 20lb test mono
> ...


Thanks for the help!


----------



## CreekCricket (Apr 3, 2012)

No problem. Dad and I have probably caught over 1,000 felines of the water on that exact setup.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I personally used a 2/0 j hook and alternated depths between a foot and 10 feet with just plain old catfish string under a plastic bottle, at least a 20 oz (my preferred sixe) some of my cousins and stuff use fun noodles cut into thirds but empty bottles are free. Most catfish I caught at night were between 1-5 feet. I personally used liver and cut bait fish, whatever I happened to have. I have tried other things like hot dogs and such, but never had any luck. I wish we could jug fish in Florida, but I just have to wait until I visit my family up in Alabama to do it...


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

-WiRtH- said:


> I personally used a 2/0 j hook and alternated depths between a foot and 10 feet with just plain old catfish string under a plastic bottle, at least a 20 oz (my preferred sixe) some of my cousins and stuff use fun noodles cut into thirds but empty bottles are free. Most catfish I caught at night were between 1-5 feet. I personally used liver and cut bait fish, whatever I happened to have. I have tried other things like hot dogs and such, but never had any luck. I wish we could jug fish in Florida, but I just have to wait until I visit my family up in Alabama to do it...


I went out today and at first thought it was going to be a bust because I lost a noodle. But placed two more out then checked them right before night and caught a small large mouth and about a 5 pound cat fish

I used a pool noodle 20 lb Flurocarbone line and cut hot
dogs soaked. In kool aid.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Not bad at all. Once you get into a groove with what works for you, you'll start rakin them in


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Good job I tried this once and didn't get anything but I am determined to catch something. This is some good info guys!


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

best idea would be to not do it this weekend BECAUSE it is a holiday weekend. Stupid people do stupid things to other peoples stuff "ooh neat whats this jug doing out here? oh lets just cut this line attached to it!"


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

screwballl said:


> best idea would be to not do it this weekend BECAUSE it is a holiday weekend. Stupid people do stupid things to other peoples stuff "ooh neat whats this jug doing out here? oh lets just cut this line attached to it!"


SOB that's bprobably what happen to one of my jugs.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I use swim noodles cut about 15" long with 5-8' of line. I have good luck with trot line type line and a good sized j hook. I quit using mono (30 lb) because I was breaking big fish off. I usually put a weight on the line but I'm told it isn't necessary. I bait with cut bream or shad and usually put out about 1-2 dozen jugs. I use a 1/2 "x 8' length of PVC with a large treble hook on the end to catch/ retrieve the jugs. I check the jugs after about 4 hours. Be sure to have a big net. I have caught cats up to 25 lbs, but have lost two really big fish because I couldn't get them in my net.
I agree that this holiday weekend might be a bad time to jug fish because of all the crazy boaters.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Depends if your after cats or flathead? Channels I use garlic shrimp. Flathead I use green sunfish.


----------

